# In just a few weeks I have written two novels and almost finished a third...



## Blackrook

...I now have over 110,000 words of a science fiction saga, and when the third novel is completed, the saga will not even be close to finished.

Basically, what I've done is sat down at my lap top on a Friday around six in the evening and write straight through until eight at night the next day, a solid 26 hours of non-stop writing, with only breaks to eat and go to the bathroom.

My rough draft has bouncing around p.o.v.'s and my daughter says I need to nail down who is the p.o.v. character in each chapter and rewrite.

My story is very adult, and not at all appropriate for children or at least half my family.


----------



## night_son

Blackrook said:


> ...I now have over 110,000 words of a science fiction saga, and when the third novel is completed, the saga will not even be close to finished.
> 
> Basically, what I've done is sat down at my lap top on a Friday around six in the evening and write straight through until eight at night the next day, a solid 26 hours of non-stop writing, with only breaks to eat and go to the bathroom.
> 
> My rough draft has bouncing around p.o.v.'s and my daughter says I need to nail down who is the p.o.v. character in each chapter and rewrite.
> 
> My story is very adult, and not at all appropriate for children or at least half my family.



Congrats. I submitted a sci-fi horror novel to_ BAEN_ and am awaiting word. Good luck to you, you ought to check out this website: Scribophile


----------



## McRocket

I hope it's all you want it to be...seriously.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Good luck!


----------



## Blackrook

The main character is a boy who is confused about who he is and so he calls himself "E" and refers to himself with "E" as every pronoun, i.e. "E" instead of "I", "me", "him", "his" and "E-self" instead of "himself" and "myself."

He's not doing this because he's confused about his gender, he's doing it because he believes he is a member of an asexual species.

I have a bisexual female writer friend who thinks the story is great, but I'm afraid at least half my family is not going to understand the story at all.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> ...I now have over 110,000 words of a science fiction saga, and when the third novel is completed, the saga will not even be close to finished.
> 
> Basically, what I've done is sat down at my lap top on a Friday around six in the evening and write straight through until eight at night the next day, a solid 26 hours of non-stop writing, with only breaks to eat and go to the bathroom.
> 
> My rough draft has bouncing around p.o.v.'s and my daughter says I need to nail down who is the p.o.v. character in each chapter and rewrite.
> 
> My story is very adult, and not at all appropriate for children or at least half my family.


No job, eh?


----------



## Blackrook

I have now completed five books and I'm on my sixth.

I'm stalled on the sixth book because I now have a major plot hole due to my "seat of the pants" writing method.

The main character was given a quest in the first book but then she dropped it and it really makes no sense that she would, so there's a plot hole.


----------



## Darkwind

A strange method.  I look to the Stephan King model of writting.

Write 2k words a day.  Do not stop writing that day until you have put 2k words on the screen.  Do this for 90 days.

This will give you 180k words which is good.  You have to have enough meat on the first draft to start the rewriting.


----------



## Blackrook

I've broken through a one-month writer's block and now on the way to completing the sixth book. I thought there might be a seventh book, but now I'm not sure.

So far I have 269,499 words.


----------



## WinterBorn

Have you ever heard of NaNoWriMo?    Its National Novel Writing Month.    Its usually in November.    You start Nov 1st with a blank slate and your goal is a 50,000 word rough draft by the end of the month.  I tried it once and found my writing style doesn't go with this method.   As I write I will change things.  To reach the goal, they say you should not go back and fix the things you need to to accommodate the changes.    I can't focus on the story until I do.

My sons do it every year.  My middle son managed a 250,000 word rough draft when he was in college.   He is sort of an overachiever.  lol

Keep churning out the words!!


----------



## Blackrook

I have gone over the first three books and I think they're going good, but I am thinking that things go wrong in the fourth book so it needs a major rewrite.


----------



## Blackrook

I've finished the sixth book, and have started the seventh and final book.


----------



## Blackrook

I am working on the seventh book and now have 299,994 words.


----------



## beautress

Way to go, Blackrook.


----------



## Blackrook

I'm planning another 24-hour-mega-writing session tonight.  First, I will have dinner with my ex-wife, who is making waffles.  We will watch a bit of TV. Then, after she leaves I will sit down at my lap top and type away!!!


----------



## Blackrook

I had another marathon 26-hour writing session, and wrote approximately 18,000 words. I'm now nearly half-way through the seventh book.


----------



## Blackrook

I bought a program called Scrivener which is like an organizer for book writers. I spent last weekend putting my first book and it took 13 hours.  it will take a very long time to get all seven books in.


----------



## Blackrook

I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.


----------



## Camp

Blackrook said:


> I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.


When will you submit your work for publication?


----------



## Blackrook

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.
> 
> 
> 
> When will you submit your work for publication?
Click to expand...

After editing.


----------



## Mr Natural

Here’s hoping for your first movie deal!


----------



## WinterBorn

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.
> 
> 
> 
> When will you submit your work for publication?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After editing.
Click to expand...


A tip someone once gave me for editing has worked well for me.   

Open a blank file in your word processing program.    You won't need it for simple edits in spelling or grammar, but if you take out chunks of your story, don't delete them, move them to the new file.   You may decide they work later.


----------



## Camp

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.
> 
> 
> 
> When will you submit your work for publication?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After editing.
Click to expand...

Aren't there programs that can help you with that? Self-editing can lead to a never-ending task.


----------



## Camp

WinterBorn said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now completed the seventh and final book and now have 367,598 words.
> 
> 
> 
> When will you submit your work for publication?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After editing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A tip someone once gave me for editing has worked well for me.
> 
> Open a blank file in your word processing program.    You won't need it for simple edits in spelling or grammar, but if you take out chunks of your story, don't delete them, move them to the new file.   You may decide they work later.
Click to expand...

Excellent and invaluable advice.


----------

